# Magazines for Taurus PT709 Slim



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea as to where you can buy the 7 round magazines for the Taurus PT709 Slim? These normally sell for like $37 and the only place I have found is on Ebay and the guy should be shot. He is selling for $87.50. I am doing this for a friend, trying to help out. Will you please let me know. I am glad I don't own one with what my search has rendered. Many thanks ahead of time.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, the Gander stores seem to carry them.


----------



## dreamer65 (Aug 31, 2012)

my LGS had a hand full of them for 35.00


----------



## Michaeld1953 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank ya'll very much, I found them for the guy and he scarfed up all they had that day. I appreciate the help.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Here in Portugal they are not easy to get.
Have order one about 2 mounth ago and I´m still waiting.
But the price is 30,00€


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

jmg said:


> Here in Portugal they are not easy to get.
> Have order one about 2 mounth ago and I´m still waiting.
> But the price is 30,00€


Oh, that sucks. Two months? Man.


----------



## asmith352 (Jun 12, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but looks like the pt709 mags are out of stock again. Im very new to this model and shooting in general. I hear and read what a popular model this is so I cant understand how they could be out of stock on magazines for such long periods of time so frequently. 
Is it worth sticking with this brand and model or is there a better option available?


----------



## Ringer (Jun 30, 2015)

Think a re-stock has arrived in most parts. That or look at mod of a Hi point mag?


----------



## Blindfinger1 (Oct 1, 2015)

709 Magazines are selling for $39.00 on Ebay today 9/30/15. Looks like they have several in stock.
Taurus 709 9mm 7 Round Magazine | eBay


----------

